# 390 vs. Mob



## Jhucke (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm new to this and the Rome bindings are intriguing me. I feel like I should get the Mob and be done with it, but 390s aren't really that much more.. What am I gaining by getting the 390s over the mob? I'm an all mountain rider and I also like the park.

Thanks,
Jhucke


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If you can't decide between these two...

2013 Mob Boss?

390 is stiffer. Mobs are an OK jibber binding with a strap I found to be too soft. The 2013 Bosses should be better and a great middle ground between Mobs and 390's.


----------



## Jhucke (Sep 7, 2011)

Nivek said:


> If you can't decide between these two...
> 
> 2013 Mob Boss?
> 
> 390 is stiffer. Mobs are an OK jibber binding with a strap I found to be too soft. The 2013 Bosses should be better and a great middle ground between Mobs and 390's.


When are those expected to hit the shelves? I do have other bindings I can throw on my board in the mean time..


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Jhucke said:


> When are those expected to hit the shelves? I do have other bindings I can throw on my board in the mean time..


The usual 2013 drop. Augustish


----------



## Jhucke (Sep 7, 2011)

Nivek said:


> The usual 2013 drop. Augustish


Alright. Well I'm not so sure I'll be able to wait that long. So I decided I'm just going to try the 2012 mob. Thanks for the insight tho


----------



## swanesy (Jun 16, 2010)

I was looking between the union atlas, rome 390 boss, and burton malavita. Went to a local shop and didn't like the cap on the atlas's at all. Not a burton dude so couldn't do that. Got the boss's and am amazedddd at how customizable they are: cantbeds, heel & toe ramp extension, angling your highbacks from 0-12 degrees, auto strap system, and the 3d cap is unreal (the real reason I got them over the others listed). Had some ride contraband nitranes before and love the locked in feel they give, but the bosses did that and way more with a 2 strap system. Don't jump away from the bosses too fast my dude, you might miss out.


----------

